# Contest: Help Rescues FREE Win Hay!



## melissamin (Aug 16, 2016)

Small Pet Select is putting on a Rabbit Name Contest right now that is pretty generous! They are asking rabbit owners to submit their favorite rabbit name to have the chance of winning a whole YEAR worth of hay for *free*! Also, they are asking everyone to nominate their favorite bun rescue and they will donate *200lbs of hay* to the winner for their shelter rabbits..

It's on till the end of August. You can enter here: http://smallpetselect.com/rabbit-name-contest

:runningrabbit:


----------

